# piranhas yawning?



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

my piranhas look like they yawn. is something wrong with them?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I hope not, mine do the same.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yup Yup, something is definitely wrong with them. PM me to get my address, so you can overnite them to me, I will make them feel better









Seriously though, I read somewhere that its normal, mine does it 2.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I think they all do it. Mine are lazy mofos.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

This yawning motion they make is completly normal. Not only will piranhas do but as well I can watch my cichlids do this as well. There is no problem with the fish. 
...It's probally just yawning becasue it is bored of its owner ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine do that too, and all their non-catfish tankmates also.
Not sure what the purpose of this is, though: flexing the jaws? Flowing extra water over the gills?
I don't know...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yes it is common i think they all do it and until we can speak piranha we wont know why (wheres eddie murphy when you need him)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmmm, I wonder what the purpose is for this motion as Judazzz said.... The purpose of yawning for humans is to use the extra lung capacity to increase the level of oxygen in the lungs because when you breathe softly, the lungs slowly fill with CO2....


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. I never actually seen any of my Ps yawn.. or even take a sh*t. Man, I feel like I havent been spending too much time with them.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Mine do it too... I have no clue why but it's cool to watch.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> Mine do it too... I have no clue why but it's cool to watch.


 yea they're jaw looks like it hyper-extends.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Taken from
"Tropical Fishlopaedia"
A Complete Guide to Fish Care
Mary Bailey and Peter Burgess

"What if my fish 'yawns'?
Little is known about this behaviour, but in some cases it appears to be a response to poor water quality, so check ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels. Commonly only one or two fish yawn, sporadically, sometimes while shimmying. Both yawning and shimmying are often early warning signs of deteriorating environmental conditions.
Other factors which could be considerd are oxygen depletion and/or raised carbon dioxide levels; incorrect pH; chemical poisoning, including chlorine/chloramine."


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Taken from
> "Tropical Fishlopaedia"
> A Complete Guide to Fish Care
> Mary Bailey and Peter Burgess
> ...


 Wtf is "shimmying" (I know shibby, but shimmy???)









Also, if this was 100% true, most, if not all piranha keepers would have bad quality water in their tanks, since most owners have seen their fish yawn...


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, I'd have to disagree with the water quality thing. I recently have been taking extremely good care of my water and monitoring behavior(past few weeks)... my little guy still does it. I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I do agree with the books statements, it does not say anything is for sure, but it does identify that one of the causes is bad water quality, and I have personally noticed more fish "yawning" when I havn't done water changes for a while, it doesn't say that is the only reason, or that they don't yawn in perfect water conditions

"Wtf is "shimmying" " - Judazzz

in terms of piranhas - good question!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

My piranhas yawn when they dont get enough sleep...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

so when i get mine, and then they start yawning i might have bad water?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> so when i get mine, and then they start yawning i might have bad water?


 you might, but a better sign for bad water is either dead fish, or simply test it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > so when i get mine, and then they start yawning i might have bad water?
> ...


 well i realy wasnt going to wait to change the water when i start seeing them die off, i have planed to change it one a week and test it twice a week


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 In my opinion, a little bit excessive, but it will not be bad for fish.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 all right,
but its better safe then sorry?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Im not saying that they are wrong, and obviously bad water parameters are unhealthy, but every time scientist or hobbyist see something new they blame it on the water quality. If your (no one in specific) not watching your water quality on a consistent basis, then you deserve some bad. Where that pet phsycic when you need her. LOL


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> Im not saying that they are wrong, and obviously bad water parameters are unhealthy, but every time scientist or hobbyist see something new they blame it on the water quality. If your (no one in specific) not watching your water quality on a consistent basis, then you deserve some bad. Where that pet phsycic when you need her. LOL


 Shes in my bed.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> Im not saying that they are wrong, and obviously bad water parameters are unhealthy, but every time scientist or hobbyist see something new they blame it on the water quality.


 to be honest in an aquarium their are not too many options:- infection, parasite, injury or natural causes - take your pick!

my moneys on bad water quality


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> infection, parasite, injury or natural causes - take your pick!


 Or something as simple as clearing the gills from debries. I doubt water quality has much to do with much of it, though it must always be considered as an indicator. What I suggest to you all is write down all that you see occuring during these moments. Was the fish fed? how long after did it due this? Was it hunting in the gravel?

Little indicators like this will give you a clue.


----------

